# Diatom (brown) algae in a mature tank??



## Mr Bee (26 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

I've been doing a bit of reading since finding this forum, and it seems that most sources say brown, diatom algae should only be present in newly set up (uncycled) tanks, and last a few weeks.

But I still get brown algae in my tank, despite it being fully matured - why's this??

My water stats are pretty normal I think:-

Ammonia         - Zero
(NO2) Nitrite    - Zero
(NO3) Nitrate   - ~10 ppm
pH                   - 7 - 8


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Aug 2008)

Hi,
    Diatom algae can persist if the lighting remains too high or if insufficient water changes are performed. Also, are you dosing nutrients? Insufficient dosing could lead to problems.

Cheers,


----------



## Mr Bee (27 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Well its not from too much lighting, as I don't actually have any lights in my tank, the built in one broke and I never replaced it, as they seem to do fine without it.

I do a regular 20 - 30% weekly water change, but am not dosing any ferts or anything, could that be it?


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Aug 2008)

Um...Yes, that could easily be it. Dosing requirement depends on the nutrient content of your source water as well as the lighting level. But even at lower lighting levels plant nutrient uptake is still a necessity although at a lower rate.

Cheers,


----------

